# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Электронная виза в Индию

## Вадим Игнатьев

Харе Кришна! Кто может помочь в оформлении электронной визы в Индию,  у кого есть опыт?

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Случайно наткнулся: https://vk.com/club69650270.

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

https://www.vioms.ru/mailings/32128/

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Кто-то уже ездил по электронной визе? Вопрос, который преданные периодически задают: через три месяца, когда нужно выезжать по электронке достаточно ли просто выехать из страны и в тот же день заехать? Или требуется побыть где-то вне Индии несколько дней или какие-то ещё требования есть?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Кто-то уже ездил по электронной визе? Вопрос, который преданные периодически задают: через три месяца, когда нужно выезжать по электронке достаточно ли просто выехать из страны и в тот же день заехать? Или требуется побыть где-то вне Индии несколько дней или какие-то ещё требования есть?


У меня в этом году такая ситуация. В начале января на один день улечу из Калькутты в Дакку (Бангладеш) и на следующий день обратно. Это самое близкое место к Маяпуру. Бангладеш позволяет делать визу по прибытию на короткий срок. Как я понял, важен сам факт выезда за пределы Индии на любой срок. Посмотрим, как оно сработает.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> У меня в этом году такая ситуация. В начале января на один день улечу из Калькутты в Дакку (Бангладеш) и на следующий день обратно. Это самое близкое место к Маяпуру. Бангладеш позволяет делать визу по прибытию на короткий срок. Как я понял, важен сам факт выезда за пределы Индии на любой срок. Посмотрим, как оно сработает.


Спасибо! Напишите потом, пожалуйста, какие есть нюансы, связанные с этой новой визой. 
Я пока не для себя спрашиваю - знакомые интересуются. Я в этом году сделала по старинке 6-месячную туристическую визу. Но некоторым преданным эту 6-месячную не дали. По слухам новое начальство в Министерстве подозревает тех, кто часто берет 6-месячную визу в том, что они делают бизнес в Индии. Поэтому тем, у кого часто была проштамповона 6-месячная виза, ее не дали (деньги кстати тоже не вернули). Но эти же вайшнавы, не получив туристическую визу, сразу сделали электронную на год или 5 лет и быстро улетели.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Спасибо! Напишите потом, пожалуйста, какие есть нюансы, связанные с этой новой визой. 
> Я пока не для себя спрашиваю - знакомые интересуются. Я в этом году сделала по старинке 6-месячную туристическую визу. Но некоторым преданным эту 6-месячную не дали. По слухам новое начальство в Министерстве подозревает тех, кто часто берет 6-месячную визу в том, что они делают бизнес в Индии. Поэтому тем, у кого часто была проштамповона 6-месячная виза, ее не дали (деньги кстати тоже не вернули). Но эти же вайшнавы, не получив туристическую визу, сразу сделали электронную на год или 5 лет и быстро улетели.


У меня именно такая ситуация. Во Владивостоке мне всегда без проблем давали 6-месячную туристическую, а в этом году по определенным обстоятельствам пришлось в Москве получать и там две недели они мой паспорт мурыжили, на собеседование вызывали (допрос с пристрастием) и мне пришлось даже дату вылета менять. Хорошо, что у меня был 2й загран.паспорт и я за сутки открыл эл.визу на 5 лет и улетел. А в первом паспорте они мне только 3х месячную туристическую проставили.

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

А что, разве можно иметь несколько загран.паспортов???

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А что, разве можно иметь несколько загран.паспортов???


Да, в России можно иметь два загран-паспорта. Это очень удобно. В данной ситуации меня это просто спасло.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Да, в России можно иметь два загран-паспорта. Это очень удобно. В данной ситуации меня это просто спасло.


О! Я не знала про такое! Это важная информация.

----------


## Aryan

> Да, в России можно иметь два загран-паспорта.


Не только в России. Один -для Индии, второй - для Пакистана))

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Спасибо! Напишите потом, пожалуйста, какие есть нюансы, связанные с этой новой визой.


4 января выехал из Калькутты в Дакку (Бангладеш) и 5го уже вернулся по правилам этой эл.визы. Никаких проблем не было. Предварительной визы делать в Бангладеш не надо. Визу получаешь по прибытию, стоит 50 долларов. Вся процедура занимает минут 15, если есть очередь - дольше. Там заполняешь небольшую анкету, оплачиваешь и получаешь штамп в паспорт. Но, оказывается, что есть еще более быстрый вариант из Маяпура поехать в Бангладеш. Можно сесть на такси в Маяпуре и за 2-3 часа доехать до границы с Банглашеш, там погулять в приграничной деревне пару часов и можно ехать обратно в Маяпур.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> 4 января выехал из Калькутты в Дакку (Бангладеш) и 5го уже вернулся по правилам этой эл.визы. Никаких проблем не было. Предварительной визы делать в Бангладеш не надо. Визу получаешь по прибытию, стоит 50 долларов. Вся процедура занимает минут 15, если есть очередь - дольше. Там заполняешь небольшую анкету, оплачиваешь и получаешь штамп в паспорт. Но, оказывается, что есть еще более быстрый вариант из Маяпура поехать в Бангладеш. Можно сесть на такси в Маяпуре и за 2-3 часа доехать до границы с Банглашеш, там погулять в приграничной деревне пару часов и можно ехать обратно в Маяпур.


Спасибо!

----------

